# Not Quite Kitless Fountain Pen



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2014)

So I woke up this morning and said to myself, "Self, You need a new fountain pen, but lets do something different".

The last few days I've been on a kick to make a few pens that deviate from the usual kits so I grabbed a couple pieces of acrylic and a kit for a Jr. Gent fountain pen I'd harvested a part or two out of for repairs a while ago. Taking the nib assembly, the two couplers and nothing else I came up with this. I cut the ring off the end of the cap coupler so it would slide up inside and sat down with a micrometer and my drill index, bored both halves to take the parts without tubes and blind ends on both the body and the cap. Used a drill bit in a jacobs chuck to support the pen parts while turning and polishing (I definitely need to invest in a full set of punches for the different sizes) and pressed in the two couplers nice and tight (Underbored just a hair) with a drop of epoxy to make sure it won't come apart.

C and C welcome. (Please tell me if I missed a few easier ways to do this)

I'm thinking it's time to invest in a few taps and dies and dust off the Sherline Jewelers lathe.......

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice ... there might be a shortcut here or there, but I don't want to encourage you to buy kits (even if you are doing it just to cannibalize them for the threaded couplings!)

If you want to buy nib sections (as opposed to making your own), I bought a couple from Berea Hardwoods From memory, the ones I bought required me to use a 10mm x 1.0 tap to cut threads into the barrel. Then I got the bug and started making the sections too, just buying in the nib & housing. (Yet another tap that I just had to buy ...)


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Very nice ... there might be a shortcut here or there, but I don't want to encourage you to buy kits (even if you are doing it just to cannibalize them for the threaded couplings!)
> 
> If you want to buy nib sections (as opposed to making your own), I bought a couple from Berea Hardwoods From memory, the ones I bought required me to use a 10mm x 1.0 tap to cut threads into the barrel. Then I got the bug and started making the sections too, just buying in the nib & housing. (Yet another tap that I just had to buy ...)



Thanks for the encouragement, Yes, eventually I'd want to get away from any kit parts, I'll have to look into those sections as that might be a good first step. This was just an experiment to see if I could come up with something new and different


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> This was just an experiment to see if I could come up with something new and different



In my eyes, you succeeded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 14, 2014)

Duncan can you show a picture of one of your sections


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Duncan can you show a picture of one of your sections



I don't want to hijack Colin's thread ... I'll start a new one


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Very nicely done.
Great looking blank too.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------

